# Audi TT testing in FIA GT4 class.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

The car is yet to be fully homolgated, but was allowed to run in free practice in the FIA GT round at Oscherlaben: http://www.ten-tenths.com/foru...07992
Maybe more fuel for the fire as far as the Audi GT rumors? Doubtful, as this is just a privateer effort. But then again, why would Audi race the TT anyways, when they could easily do the same with it's big brother, the R8?


----------

